# How Awesome was the Lost Season Finale? <SPOILERS, DO NOT READ IF YOU HAVE NOT SEEN>



## tellville (May 14, 2009)

........................................................................................................................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................................................................
............................................................................................................................................................................................................
............................................................................................................................................................................................................


Season 5 is now my new favourite season. So epic. So intense. Time travel = Awesome. Loved it. 

Anyway, what do you foresee happening in season 6? Where is it going to go? Is Jacob really dead? Or is the whole Lost series one grand show of how Jacob saved himself from evil Smokey through the characters of Lost? ​


----------



## Seb (May 14, 2009)

Very awesome, just now starting to really digest some of it, quite a mind-bending finale.

I hate that we have to wait 8 months to see what happens next.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 14, 2009)

Answered a bunch, left us hanging a bunch...figures, typical LOST 

Is Juliet the only one with brains?


----------



## Theogenes (May 14, 2009)

I loved it! Although, as is typical with LOST, with every revelation it opens the door to many more questions. Like, who or what is Jacob? If he is "godlike", how could Ben kill him? And what's the story with the big Egyptian statue, now only a foot? And what's the story with John Locke?? What's up with his body in the trunk?!? AHHHHHHHH!!!!!! Eight months is truly going to be a tortuous long time. But, it will be the final season, so everything will finally be wrapped up and we can enjoy watching the DVD's until we get hooked on the next show...


----------



## Tripel (May 14, 2009)

It was a good season finale with quite a cliffhanger. Torturous almost.

It indeed answered a lot. I loved the introduction of Jacob and I look forward to finding out more in Season 6.

I think the situation with Locke is pretty clear: the confident baldy that we've seen back on the island this season was NOT John Locke. It was the black-shirted fellow from the opening scene. Jacob's nemesis. Esau perhaps??? This is the same "being" that has taken upon the dead bodies of others on the island, like Christian Shepherd, Alex Linus, etc. He wanted Jacob dead, and he found his loophole, as Jacob noted at the end.

And there's something going on with the way that Jacob physically touched each lostie in the flashbacks. Did he pass on some sort power? Was that touch critical for their existence after the nuclear bomb explosion? As for next season, I think we are going to see each person (Sawyer, Jack, Kate, etc) "wake up" in their lives back in the real world, prior to the Oceanic 815 crash, yet with the knowledge of everything that happened in their other life. They will then have the opportunity to choose to live their lives differently. Of course they will all end up back on the island, but maybe a redeemed version of themselves? 

I'm expecting the first episode of Season 6 to start the same way it did in Season 1, with Jack awaking. We saw a brief shot of his opening eye at the end of last night's episode, and I think we'll see it again. I've heard some people say that there was a reflection in Jack's eye that was in the shape of the statue...perhaps telling us that Jack himself is the one who lies in the shadow of the statue. I don't know if that's true or not, but it's interesting.

-----Added 5/14/2009 at 04:05:00 EST-----



tellville said:


> Season 5 is now my new favourite season. So epic. So intense. Time travel = Awesome. Loved it. ​



I think Season 2 is still my favorite. I loved season 5, but I thought it had a little too much time travel. Still, a lot better than season 4.



tellville said:


> Anyway, what do you foresee happening in season 6? Where is it going to go? Is Jacob really dead? Or is the whole Lost series one grand show of how Jacob saved himself from evil Smokey through the characters of Lost? ​



Jacob may very well be dead in a physical sense, but there's no way he has ceased to exist. I'm guessing either he'll come back to life or he will exist in the same way that his black-shirted enemy exists...via the bodies of other people.

Also, I don't think Smokey is the ultimate authority on the island. it's still Jacob. I am assuming (for now) that Smokey is the black shirted guy. He's able to take on several forms--he became Alex during the "judgment" of Ben, he became Christian, and he became Locke. Will we perhaps see a "white" version of Smokey that represents Jacob???

Although that theory falls apart when I think about Jacob's cabin. I think it's clear that Jacob's cabin was not really Jacob's, but rather was the holding place of the black-shirted guy (can we get this guy a name???). He was imprisoned in the cabin, bound by the ash that circled it. When Locke and Ben visited him in an early season, the voice said "help me". That wasn't Jacob. So if the black-shirted guy was imprisoned to the cabin, he must not be Smokey (which was roaming free on the island). 

What I want to find out is how that being got out of the cabin. There was a break in the ash, and we saw that nobody was home anymore. I don't have a good theory for how and when that happened.​


----------



## pm (May 14, 2009)

*Only God is Awesome!*

There was a day, is Christian fellowship, when only God was considered Awesome, I guess today is not that day, what a shame!


----------



## tdowns (May 14, 2009)

*Give that man a...*

Chimay...nice summary and speculation, now, I have to "forget" about it for a time, then get geared up mid fall....def. a good one!

Definitley, aw...LOST!


----------



## Tripel (May 14, 2009)

pmkadow said:


> There was a day, is Christian fellowship, when only God was considered Awesome, I guess today is not that day, what a shame!



Are you serious???


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 14, 2009)

Tripel said:


> pmkadow said:
> 
> 
> > There was a day, is Christian fellowship, when only God was considered Awesome, I guess today is not that day, what a shame!
> ...



I think he's objecting to the use (misuse? abuse?) of a word, "awesome", which means "worthy of worship." Whether it is just a word susceptible to being put into service in other ages for other things, it is certainly a _trivialization_ of the term.

I'm neither here nor there on the question, just answering. But it is worth your consideration.


----------



## janimar (May 14, 2009)

I agree that this season has been thought provoking. So many of our questions were answered but more came in their place. It has provided great conversations.


----------



## WaywardNowHome (May 14, 2009)

Lost really slowed down near the end of season 2 and all through season 3 but ever since they set a definite end date for the series, it has been increasingly amazing! It's definitely the best show on television right now. I don't even know what to think anymore.. so no more speculation from me. I'll just wait the 8 months.


----------

